# Garage Spruce up and collection



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

I moved into a new house last year and my plan was always to paint the garage, but within a couple of months I'd gotten a new car and been bitten by the detailing bug so I also needed a good place to store all my stuff :thumb: I had planned to get a few before, during and after shots, but got so into things I forgot most of the durings! So here follows the results of my labours over Easter

By this point I had already gotten alot of the stuff out!










Hmm, my microfibres and mitts carefully balanced










I gotta get some decent storage this is getting out of hand...


















Everything out and ready to start the painting










Floor sealed with Ronseal Concrete sealant










That's pretty much where I stopped taking the 'during shots'! Suffice to say that I painted the walls in white masonary paint, floor in brick red with carpet runners, hooks on the wall for storage and new shelves for my detailing stuff. Ta -Da


































Unfortunately there is still a 'messy corner' as the shelves I wanted were out of stock, but once I get hold of them all this will be up off the floor










Now onto the obligatory collection shots. Didn't realise how much AG stuff I had, and I have a list of various other products I still want to get 


















Henry and the washer

















APCs, Last Touch and EGP. Love the wall mount!









Owning a Smart car means the car fits in fine and still leaves room to move. In fact I managed to glaze and wax the car in the garage yesterday (first uses of PBs White Diamond and Dodo Hard Candy). Here's the results of the detail the following day


























I'm real happy with the way the garage turned out and can see myself spending many an hour in there. And thankfully the shelving can be extended, I get the funny feeling I will need it!


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

Amazing man!! I like it a lot of!

Less is more


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive turnround, looks great


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking looking man cave matey


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A big improvement and good use of the space - and liking the IKEA IVAR storage cupboard / shelves too! Have the very same in my home office - although now whitewashed.


----------



## Chris V6 (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks good, can I ask were you got the wall mount for the bottles from ??


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Chris V6 said:


> Looks good, can I ask were you got the wall mount for the bottles from ??


B&Q of all places, found em hiding in the hooks section. Designed for hands tools and brooms and cost about £4 iirc


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice job. Loving the carper runners. Nice looking smart too, I miss mine..


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

looks very smart !


----------



## Joeboy (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice im jealous


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

Great turnaround, I'll certainly be going mad on my garage when I get a house of my own....

Is that a diesel Smart? The ones that do 85mpg?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Brillaint space matey, just a wee radio or music is all you need. Plus you have the boiler to keep things a bit warmer!


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Few more bits and pieces added to the collection after finding a local detailing shop. This detailing lark is addictive and costly! :thumb:




























And I get a feeling that a DA is the next thing on the list :buffer:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Very Nice, just needs a bar and a dart board in the corner and you are set!! :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job.

Did you have as much fun painting them breeze blocks as I did in my Garage? Some of mine were like Swiss Cheese!


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

looks good mate. Only thing that would bug me is that gap at the bottom edge on the back door. Does that not create a bit of a draft?

J


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Richard. said:


> Great turnaround, I'll certainly be going mad on my garage when I get a house of my own....
> 
> Is that a diesel Smart? The ones that do 85mpg?


Nah its the 71bhp petrol with stop/start. I get around 45-50 round town



id_doug said:


> Great job.
> 
> Did you have as much fun painting them breeze blocks as I did in my Garage? Some of mine were like Swiss Cheese!


Nightmare indeed! Took 3 coats and dabbing with a 1" Brush in some places :doublesho



Jonny_McC said:


> looks good mate. Only thing that would bug me is that gap at the bottom edge on the back door. Does that not create a bit of a draft?
> 
> J


Must be a trick of the photo, dont really have any drafts.

The combination of moving all the junk out and having a Smart means I can roll the car inside for glazing and waxing when it rains, and there is something about working on a car 'inside' 

The next upgrade I think will be a auto door opener.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Few updates and some additions to the collection. Last time I'd been left with a messy corner, awaiting some shelving

This is how it looked










Finally finished off the shelving at the weekend, already overloaded with pet food and the GFs garden supplies!


















The collection of supplies has also grown somewhat. I didn't realise how much until I compared what I have now to this photo  This is how the collection looked originally










Overall collection shot as of today










Had to add a second rack for bottles, the labelling here hopefully means the products speak for themselves










I've moved away from Megs & AG stuff which is what I originally started with and have sampled the delights of Chemical Guys, Dodo, 303, BH &b Swissvax. Various orders made to most of the traders on DW and happily a local shop that stocks a pretty good range


































Brushes, newly mounted on their hooks earlier this evening. Swissvax, Vikan, Elite and an old Halfrauds brush

















Onto the towels and stuff. All kinds on microfibres - Poorboys, Megs, AG (from an old Aqua Wax kit) and Kent. Drying towels from Elite and an old Megs Water Magnet for wheels and an AG Synthectic Chamois for doorshuts. Various Applicators, Megs, dodo etc. Washing wise, a SN sponge, SV Waschpudel, Megs MF Mitt and a Dodo tribble mitt. Hozelock sprayer is full of ONR and there are my cheapo buckets. Bulk supplies Megs APC, Megs Last Touch, AB Magifoam, Elite Snowfoam, ONR, Daisy, Bilbery and Tardis










































Having a Smart car means I can get all that in and the car, and still have the space to work on the car inside. Here he is all tucked up for the night


----------



## Kecky (Mar 27, 2011)

That's one 'Smart' garage you have their :lol:

Really looks the part mate, well done :thumb:


----------

